# my bird has grown more hair, what gender would you say it is?



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My bird is getting more hair and I wanted your opinions on the gender. The more opinions the better! Here are some pictures.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

How old are they? Also "hair" growth has nothing to do with sex of silkies. Yes the males tend to have wispy strands on their heads and females more of a round poof but that is not always the case. Also with silkies most likly it will be all guessing on the sex until you hear a crow or find an egg.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Where did you get your silks?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Has kinda long hackle (neck) feathers like a roo...


----------



## WaterFowl209 (Jul 26, 2012)

streamer feathers could mean a male but i'm not seeing a definitive on those pictures... how old are they, mine started maturing at about 5-6 months usually roos have a different stance than a pullet


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I never really know if they are male or femal...just that they are beatiful and fluffy.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks yes there are no streamers as of yet. It is almost 4 months old. No comb as of yet either. I'm praying! I guess I have to wait till it crows like my last cockerel did.... sigh.... I really love this one, it's gonna hurt if it has to be rehomed! Sigh....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Check for spur buds...


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

it ended up a boy! believe it or not! he had such a rounded crest i thought maybe but one tell tale sign was if you looked at him in side view the crest was slightly swept back also I've noticed something about silkies, they get there crest quite early my girls are already getting a perfectly round crest at 2 months. what i noticed is if they are three months or older and you can see their eyes, they are usually a roo. by 3 months or older ALL my girls eyes we're obscured by there large crest! no this probably depends on quality of the silkie too because I've seen a lot of pet quality silkies whose crest never obscured the eyes. but generally speaking in show or breeder quality the females crest by that age obscures there eyes and you can't see them well. on the males of same quality you can see the eyes a lot easier even though the crest is a rounded shape with a slight swept back look. so yes i had to rehome him. very sadly. just wanted to update the thread. i was hoping for the best but i should have known by the slight swept back look of the crest. he had no comb yet that i could see, no spur buds yet, he was tricky. however he really liked to start fights with the other birds and he would chest bump a lot. should have known.... all those signs pointed to roo.


----------

